# Mid size rod brake bike



## Awhipple (Jan 4, 2017)

I posted this bike a couple years ago and didn't get much response. Chain guard is defiantly not original. Was totally rusted when got it for $15.00 of craigslist did a Rattle can paint job. Replacement brake pads were more than the bike. Youngest daughter rode this to school from 6th thru 8th grade. Any idea of year and where it might be from and who made it. I'm thinking Indian or China with slim chance English. The wife and I did the skirt guard a real pain but turned out nice. Thanks.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 6, 2017)

At first glance it strikes me as being an old Raleigh, but I think it's something like a Hercules or Huffy. I didn't know that either one of them had rod brakes, but they could have. The chain ring looks like the ones on my Hercules and Huffy. The headlight bracket may have a letter stamped into it such as...'R' or 'H' or..... The rear hub, if it's Sturmey Archer, will have a date on it. The rear drop-outs don't look British, though. What do the rims say? Neat little bike!


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 7, 2017)

Front light  holder no h or r. Rear hub has no markings at all it does have an oiler. My wife's sister has ridden it in two tour de fats after my daughter out grew it. Always lots of comments and looks when we take it out.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 7, 2017)

I found what appeared to be a British rod brake bike. After digging around on this site I came to find out it was a Japanese Bridgestone. I'm gonna fix it up!  Look for Metric fasteners.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 8, 2017)

we want photos - oops, never mind - found the other thread


----------

